# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  На ADSL модеме не горит значок LAN

## vladovs

На ADSL модеме не горит значок LAN. Никаких действий пользователя не проводилось, сетевая плата работает нормально. Сам модем при подключении с тем же сетевым шнуром к другому компьютеру работает нормально. Проблема ли это с сетевой картой или возможен вирус?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MihailKrasnodar

> На ADSL модеме не горит значок LAN. Никаких действий пользователя не проводилось, сетевая плата работает нормально. Сам модем при подключении с тем же сетевым шнуром к другому компьютеру работает нормально. Проблема ли это с сетевой картой или возможен вирус?


А другой компьютер на этой же линии?
Возможно, что Вашу линию подключили по стандарту AnnexB, а линию с другим компьютером - AnnexA. Или вообще Вашу линию ещё не подключили.

----------


## VV2006

*vladovs*, предметнее: модем, карта, правильность настройки сетевого подключения?

*MihailKrasnodar*, режим аннекса на LAN не влияет - он важен для связи с провом через стационарное оборудование телефонной станции (а это уже будет относиться к WAN), которое должно обеспечивать используемый режим.

----------


## Alexey P.

Верно, надо проверить шнур от модема к компьютеру либо настройки сетевой карты.
К примеру, она может быть банально выключена  :Smiley:

----------


## barmaleus

Если через этот модем пытались подключить не один компьютер, поясните, в каком именно случае и что именно не работает (кроме лампочки)?

----------


## vladovs

> Верно, надо проверить шнур от модема к компьютеру либо настройки сетевой карты.
> К примеру, она может быть банально выключена


Тот же самый модем с тем же самым шнуром подключил к другому компьютеру и все заработало. При просмотре компонентов оборудованию компьютера и при выборе сетевой карты выдается сообщение, что устройство работает нормально

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Если через этот модем пытались подключить не один компьютер, поясните, в каком именно случае и что именно не работает (кроме лампочки)?


Ситуация предельно проста: ноутбук перестал выходить в сеть. На ADSL модеме горят все лампочки кроме LAN. При подключении другого ноутбука все работает нормально. Вероятно, дело не в шнуре и не в модеме (раз на другом они работают). А при проверке компонентов оборудования выдается сообщение, что сетевая карта в порядке. Возникает предположение о неисправности сетевой карты или в вирусе. Комп простой, не в сети, обычный пользователь дома

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

А как насчет вируса

----------


## barmaleus

есть у меня подозрение, что дело все же в физическом контакте. т.е  шнур не контачит в сетевухе из-за какой-то то ли деформации, то ли окисления. Вроде лампочка должна гореть при всех более высокоуровневых проблемах, а не горит только в случае физического дисконнекта. предлагаю потереть спиртом, попробовать другой шнур, и посмотреть на предмет отключения на всякий случай в биосе и ОС, а еще лучше попробовать ноут подключить к инету через другое устройство. Может даже быть что сетевая карта умерла.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Ну так воткните в этот компьютер сетевую карточку и проверьте - будет работать с ней или нет.
Если будет - то однозначно проблемы с имеющейся в этом компьютере родной сетевой карте.
Пользователь до момента погасания лампочки (и соответственно работоспособности) передергивал шнур от модема в сетевой карте? Просто возможен такой вариант, что в разьеме сетевой карты выскочили со своих мест подпружиненные контакты (встречал такое), и идет или перекрест или просто отсутствует один из контактов.

----------


## vladovs

> Ну так воткните в этот компьютер сетевую карточку и проверьте - будет работать с ней или нет.
> Если будет - то однозначно проблемы с имеющейся в этом компьютере родной сетевой карте.
> Пользователь до момента погасания лампочки (и соответственно работоспособности) передергивал шнур от модема в сетевой карте? Просто возможен такой вариант, что в разьеме сетевой карты выскочили со своих мест подпружиненные контакты (встречал такое), и идет или перекрест или просто отсутствует один из контактов.


Пользователь предельно аккуратная девушка, у нее даже монитор ноутбука заклеен пленкой. Она с ним обращается бережно. Теперь, вроде, немного понятно. Спасибо!

----------

